# under the radar - AWG-M100 - review added ^_^



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Hi,
this one has already been mentioned in another thread but after I saw a video from Watch-Tanaka I think it deserves a thread on its own :-d|>. The new Multiband-6 AWG-M100 ana-digi model. It comes in under the radar IMO 'cause people on the forum are more interested in the new GW-4000 or the smart access models. IMO the AWG-M100 is a real alternative for those looking for a nice G-Shock with hands and I think the hand-moving system (can be seen in the vid) could be more useful than the smart access feature. This feature finally does what people have been missing on Casio ana-digis - it moves the hands out of the way of the LCDs when making adjustments or you can also manually move the hands when using the stopwatch or timer. Another reason why I think this might become a favourite to some is the fact that it is the first worldwide new Multiband-6 release for quite some time - just when I started thinking Casio might stop selling atomic watches outside Japan altogether.
So some info about the features:
- Multiband 6
- tough solar
- 60 min stopwatch
- 5 alarms (no snooze - next to the short STW the only downside IMO)
- hand moving system
- 100 min timer setable to the second (!)
- lume on the hands and LED on 6 o'clock position (also to be seen in Tanaka's video)
So here we go:
AWG-M100A-1AJF CASIO G-SHOCK MULTIBAND6 ƒ^ƒtƒ\�[ƒ‰�[ ƒ}ƒ‹ƒ`ƒoƒ"ƒh6�@ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X

Considering the price (MSRP in Germany is the same as for a GW-6900) this is a bargain compared to the inflated prices of some of the newer G-Shock models IMO. It definitely made my shopping list. There are different color variations of course including a completely stealthed out version:

AWG-M100-1A








c) casio-europe.com

AWG-M100A-1A








c) casio-europe.com

AWG-M100B-1A








c) casio-europe.com

cheers, Sedi


----------



## yschow (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Hi Sedi,

These model will also in my shopping list too, but is an non-atomic version AWR-M100B-1A. That's full black looks awesome!

cheers,

yschow


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Thanks a lot. Really. Just got rid of both of my AW-590 and my AWG-101 and not thought back until now. Seems this model resolved the main concern - hands in the way of the digital displays all the time. 
any real world pics yet? (I hope not)


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Can't wait to try it on. I almost like my AWG101 but I find the digital displays were blocked by hands sometime. The hand moving feature will make it a come back. This time I'll go with the blue ring. Thanks for the heads up, Sedi.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



lowtech said:


> any real world pics yet? (I hope not)


There are some in the link in the 1st post. I also saw it in Nuremberg in the local "Kaufhof" and almost bought it but then I saw the GX-56-1 for 80€ so I got that one. It looks very similar to the AGW-100 and the size is the same. I haven't yet decided of I should go for the black or blue one - I wonder if the stealth model also has lume on the hour markers like the other two.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Definitely an improvement over the AWGxxx series. Still I can't bring myself to spend money on a watch which doesn't light up the digital field(s) and only insufficiently illuminates the hands. Too bad actually, the all-black stealth model is intriguing in its appearance.

cheers


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



cal..45 said:


> Definitely an improvement over the AWGxxx series. Still I can't bring myself to spend money on a watch which doesn't light up the digital field(s) and only insufficiently illuminates the hands. Too bad actually, the all-black stealth model is intriguing in its appearance.
> 
> cheers


You're right - add a backlight, snooze and 24 hr STW and it would be perfect. So far however there is no such thing as a perfect Casio ana-digi :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## asrafz (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I to, but where can you buy it? i cant find a site.


----------



## dboy225 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

What's the difference between this and the AWR-M100?


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

AWR-M100 has no atomic reception which IMO is a little strange as I always assumed the "W" stands for waveceptor and the "M" for Multiband. Looks like I was wrong.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Thinking of getting one myself, but is there any difference between the AWGM100-1ACR and the AWG-M100-1AER? They look the same although they're priced differently. :-s


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



Tsarli said:


> Thinking of getting one myself, but is there any difference between the AWGM100-1ACR and the AWG-M100-1AER? They look the same although they're priced differently. :-s


No, they're the same - the "CR" and "ER" just indicate different target markets. I think "ER" is for europe and russia - don't know what "CR" stands for however.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



Sedi said:


> No, they're the same - the "CR" and "ER" just indicate different target markets. I think "ER" is for europe and russia - don't know what "CR" stands for however.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Thanks Sedi!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I love mine...got it last week.

Love the hands the move out of the way when using the digital functions. :-!

Lately I've been buying analog G-Shocks and 5600's...








AWG-M100-1AER


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Couldn't resist so I also ordered one. Should be getting here sometime next week. Oh I can't wait!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



Tsarli said:


> Couldn't resist so I also ordered one. Should be getting here sometime next week. Oh I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


You won't regret getting this.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



TedDotCom said:


> You won't regret getting this.


By the way, seeing from your profile that (more or less) you're from my neck of the woods, how's the atomic signal reception? Do you need to put it near a window or something? Or is it fine leaving it on the dresser at night or wearing it when you go to bed?


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



Tsarli said:


> how's the atomic signal reception? Do you need to put it near a window or something? Or is it fine leaving it on the dresser at night or wearing it when you go to bed?


It syncs flawlessly almost everyday when its placed in my watch cabinet facing 50 degrees NE...works for most of my atomics too.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I've got one of these - the one with the blue dial and blue metal ring (AWG-M100A-1AER).

My main reasons were wanting a multiband 6 (I already had a Casio waveceptor / tough solar analogue watch, but it was just the 2 channel - UK and Germany). I knew up front the inverse LCDs weren't great for visibility / readibility, and true enough they aren't, really.

Initially I was going to buy the version uploaded by TedDotCom (AWG-M100-1AER) which does look much more readible with the normal LCDs, but for some reason I've always been something of a sucker for blue watches. Some of me wishes I'd bought that one, now - but if I did, I know I'd be thinking the same about the blue one I've got.

The lume could be better - perhaps my biggest disappointment, really, given the lume I've found on other watches, and with this being perhaps a bit more rugged than my other watches (it's my first G-Shock), I thought it would be as good. I find the light good enough to be able to read the time at night. Truth be told, I'm not that bothered that the light doesn't light up the LCDs, because in the middle of the night, all I want to know is the time. Just wish the lume was as good as my Seiko solar divers - or even my Casio waveceptor / tough solar (WVA-430U-1AVER).

Otherwise can't fault the features, or the price - in that regard it was everything I hoped for.


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

@Wongsky: negative displays are always cooler that their positive display counterparts but reading it can be a challenge. The only time their readability is better than the positive display is under direct sunlight.

Congrats on your first post and your AWG-100A-1A. :-!


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I have one and I like it but never wear it. Something about the greyish color resin looks CHEAP to me. Not sure if it is a different composition or if it is the color, but I don't like the look of the color/resin material. If it was a dark black as normal that might seem different/better.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



tic-toc/g-shock said:


> I have one and I like it but never wear it. Something about the greyish color resin looks CHEAP to me. Not sure if it is a different composition or if it is the color, but I don't like the look of the color/resin material. If it was a dark black as normal that might seem different/better.


Which variant do you have - mine is pretty dark, to all intents and purposes black. I know some of the variants come with different shades - the all black one looks like the case and strap is more dark grey - and there's a khaki one and a blue one (navy case / strap) around, too.


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I had the standard AWG-100 model for years and sold it as I didn't wear as much. I moved on to other Casios but the Fire Edition of this watch caught my eye. It's a Japan only release and $250 is a bit too much for this small watch. One finally surfaced for about half as much with barely any wear so I grabbed it. I like the orange hour hands and accents on every five minute marks as well as on the bezel. The negative display adds to the stealth look but it is a bit hard to see as evident in the photo.


----------



## bryan123456 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I have an AWG-M100-1AER and it would be difficult to fault it on specification and performance, particularly for the price: as a time piece it is more accurate than watches costing '000s more. It is not the most elegant of things, but the face is a lot less cluttered than many Casios and its design lends itself to ruggedness. Just forget about reading any of the 3 LCD dials in the dark - the illumination is very poor.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

So - it took more than a year till I finally got one :-d. I thought I might as well add a little review to the already existing thread. I didn't see much about the AWG-M100 on the forum yet and I think it deserves a little more attention as it's a really nice model for the ana-digi fans among us (I'm one of them :-d).
Here it is then - the stealthy AWG-M100B (I already showed it in the daily WRUWs):

I got mine slightly used from a German watch forum - bought it from a good friend there.
This watch is very hard to photograph because of the stealth look - you see every little dust-particle :-d and the negative displays are hard to capture.
I already gave a little overview on the functions in the 1st post of this thread - but here's a link to the manual:
http://www2.casio.co.jp/manual_pdf/wat/en/download.php/qw5230.pdf

I'll just quickly list the features again:
- atomic/solar
- main time-keeping screen shows "mute" and "hands" and "RCVD" on the right LCD, "DST" and "LT" for the auto-LED on the left display, "ALM", "SIG" and charge indicator on the lower LCD
- worldtime (full city name does scroll through the display once - then changes to 3-letters airport-code) - the left LCD shows the time of the worldtime city - time-swap feature
- stopwatch (60min) - lower display shows 1/100th sec - left one shows minutes and seconds
- 100min timer setable in 1-sec increments
- 5 alarms - no snooze
- amber LED at 6 o'clock position
- lumed hands (just forget about the lume :-d)
- illumination duration setable between 1 and 3 seconds
- hand-moving feature - can be engaged by pressing "mode" for a few seconds - on the setting screens the hands move automatically - which is only semi-useful however - e.g. if you set an alarm you're sometimes already done before the hands stop moving out of the way - they always move to the next position in which no hand covers an LCD - which depending on the time can be slower or faster of course, but because the LCDs are smaller than on the GW-2500 e.g. - the feature is useful as the hands can completely cover the LCD while on the GW-2500 a little look from an angle is often enough to still see everything you need to see
- button beeps can be turned off
- the watch is only 40mm without buttons which makes it quite comfy

Now some features I like that were not mentioned in the short description on the Casio homepage - they are in the manual but some I simply overlooked and was quite surprised so see them.
- there is a pre-alarm countdown on the main-screen, as soon as the remaining time to the alarm is 60min the right LCD starts counting down - actually quite useful and not a lot of G-Shocks had that feature (of my collection the G-2900 and the duplex models (G-3XXX) have it)
- once the alarm sounds there is a nice little animation in the right window - too bad I don't have any pics of that
- as usual on a G-Shock - sound and movement or sound and light don't mix :-d - so when you press the start-button to start the timer or stopwatch and the hands are still moving - they stop for as long as the button beep sounds - interesting IMO




What I really like about that model is the stealth factor which is quite high - still the readability of the analog time is excellent because of the bright white hands - I only wish they were either fully lumed with a stronger lume or just completely skeletonized. There are also some "blingy" accents however - the frames of the hour markers are polished as is the G-Shock logo and the frames around the LCDs - adds a little elegance to the stealth-look - I like it a lot.
The solar panels are covered by translucent plastic with the honeycomb pattern also known from the GW-9010 Mudman and a few other solar models.


btw - like on many other G-Shocks the display is designed in such a way that it is best viewed either directly from the top or at a slight angle when wearing it on the left wrist - not a good watch for lefties as the digits can almost disappear when looked at from the other side at an angle. So - for all who dislike negative displays - this watch is probably a NoNo.



A little comparison pic with the GW-2500B (one of my favourite Casio ana-digi G-Shocks):

The GW-2500 looks bigger but that is mainly because of the big metal bezel and different shape - when I put them on top of each other the diameter looks exactly the same - however the GW-2500 is a little higher.
The AWG-M100 is the nicer 24/7 watch because of the smaller height. Concerning the features it depends on what you want - the GW-2500 has a longer stopwatch but shorter timer (albeit with repeat) - it doesn't beep on mode changes as it has the little function subdial. I prefer the beep as it gives an acoustical feedback while on the GW-2500 you always have to look at the LCD to make sure the timer is running. The GW-2500 has a snooze alarm which the AWG-M100 sadly lacks but you can just set a few alarms in a row if you absolutely "need" the snooze-effect :-d
The steel buttons are nice on both - the ones on the GW-2500 are a little bigger though. The overall shape of the AWG-M100 is very similar to the G-77XX and they seem to share the same strap (not taking into account the 77XX-models with special straps).

wristshots:




So my final verdict after wearing it for a few days:
- a nice alternative to the more expensive Aviators IMO
- the hand-moving feature is probably more useful in normal everyday use than the tough movement
- stealth factor is really high on the AWG-M100B-1
- very comfy even after wearing it a few days without taking it off
- for the ana-digi fans that think the Aviators and GA-models are too big
- I'd go so far as to say this might even be worn in an office environment because of the design - and I got a compliment on a Swiss watch forum from a hardcore collector of mechanical watches who said "hey, those G-Shocks look quite interesting with hands on them :-d"

cheers, Sedi


----------



## yschow (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Hi Sedi,

Welcome to the club. Here is my 2 AWR-M100's.

cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I have a AWG-M100-1A and am very happy with it. It is the analog half of my G-Shock collection of two. I was tipped off to it by a member of this forum. Thanks.

I'll try to answer some of the questions raised in this thread.


I bought mine from Amazon.com USA. 
The criticism of the lighting is correct. It is hard to read in the dark, but it is adequate. It is the only analog watch I've ever owned that lit up at all, so I have no complaints.
The digital faces are not illuminated. 
I will say that the LED is bright enough to use for navigating a dark room or fitting keys into locks -- very handy. 

The hands cover the digital windows at times, but you can tell them to park temporarily out of the way. 
It is more sensitive to the radio time signal than my GW2310-1 (slightly more sensitive). 
It wears smaller than the 2310. In fact, it wears smaller than all the analog G-Shocks I've seen and many of the digitals. It fits under a sleeve easier.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



yschow said:


> Hi Sedi,
> 
> Welcome to the club. Here is my 2 AWR-M100's.
> 
> cheers.


The blue one with yellow ticks looks awesome.


----------



## yschow (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



GShockMe said:


> The blue one with yellow ticks looks awesome.


Thanks. It's not yellow, it's actually green. This model under the Navy Blue series, AMR-M100NV-2DR

cheers.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



yschow said:


> Hi Sedi,
> 
> Welcome to the club. Here is my 2 AWR-M100's.
> 
> cheers.


Nice! The black/blue AWG-M100 was my first choice because of the lumed hour markers, but I couldn't resist the stealthy design of the AAWG-M100 (and the good price, too :-d).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## gshockers (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I am glad that you started this thread Sedi. I've got the non-atomic version with yellow gold bezel and olive green bezel and bands. I bought it because I thought that this series works very will formal wear and occasions. The digital display are hidden very well by its negative LCD so that it looks like an analogue only watch from a distance. And its small enough to go under the sleeve.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



gshockers said:


> I've got the non-atomic version with yellow gold bezel and olive green bezel and bands.


Yes, that one is also nice - it was a toss-up between that one and the black/blue one - until I saw the offer for the all-black which I couldn't resist :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## bryan123456 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



yschow said:


> Hi Sedi,
> 
> Welcome to the club. Here is my 2 AWR-M100's.
> 
> cheers.


My version has the black on grey digital windows - I think the grey on black looks far more legible. Mind you the digital windows all get academic in low light and the illumination (auto or manual) whilst fine for the main analogue sweeps (with its lume-ished hands and hour markers) gives no hope of reading any digital windows in the dark: I think it's probably the watch's main fail point. Otherwise it's a comfortable wear and as stated by others above,subdued enough for office use - it's also one of the least cluttered G-Shock faces. These are becoming something of a bargain in the UK - great 'bang for yer buck - for an atomic solar G-Shock.


----------



## Lens (May 9, 2013)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Nice to see some new posts about this very nice watch. I agree with the observation that it is a bit hard to read in low light. But overall it is a great classy looking watch. One of my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

This thread and especially Sedi's review convinced me to take the plunge on the awgm100b. I really like the stealthy look and it's very easy to read the time at a glance. The hands really stand out, of course the downfall is the poor legibility of the lcd windows. I think it will get a lot of the wrist time that my 5030C has been dominating.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Too bad, it doesn't exist in blue bezel + positive display.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



lvt said:


> Too bad, it doesn't exist in blue bezel + positive display.


I faced that dilemma when I bought my blue one, the one with the silver bezel, red hour hand and positive display looked really the best model, all told, but personally being drawn to blue faced watches, I thought if I bought the positive display one, I'd always be pining for the blue one.

I had a similar dilemma a few years back buying a triangular Seiko kinetic, I'd always been drawn to the blue faced one, but bought the kinda beige / sandy coloured face one because it looked more retro. In later times although I like the one I've got I regret not buying the blue one, and now it's not possible as they're not sold any more.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm in. Just got mine at a good deal. This black color looks sick. I used to have the AWG101 black one but I think the gun metal front ring and shiny marks are too blink for my taste. The black one is perfect. Since the module had been upgraded to multiband 6 and hand movement, I wish Casio could bump the spec to longer stopwatch and timer. Anyway, I like its low profile, lightness and comfortable strap. Not many analog G's has these features. Here is mine next to the stealth Luminox.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Well, at least the timer is a little longer than on the AWG-100 - 100min - long enough for most of the stuff I use it for. Nice pic next to the Luminox!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## wallet-shock (Apr 1, 2009)

After years of good use, my AWG-100r is taking a back seat to it's successor. It is jealously and sadly looking on in the background.. All thanks to you guys!

Here are some of my observations with the upgrade (not deal breakers, but worth noting incase you are in the same scenario):

-The moving hands feature is a nice touch, although the hands on my watch do not line up perfectly at 12 o'clock when it is toggled. Is there any way to change this?
-The dial text/info have been rearranged and now the power level is shown (the power level is in the menu cycle on the older version). The text is also very dark due to the overall "stealthy" scheme. It looks like this isn't the case with the other variations. The "seconds" animation (little bars around the circumference of a dial) is also gone.
-The reverse LCD isn't as bright and legible as the AWG-100r and suffers from viewing angle issues (as some have mentioned), while it's predecessor doesn't (not sure about the AWG-101)
-There is a slight lag when cycling through the functions

It's all in all still a great watch and the white hands really stand out amidst the all the black.


----------



## krumbprone (Mar 10, 2013)

You can adjust the hands if they don't exactly line up. There is a Hand Setting Mode that let's you micro adjust the hand positions to line them up to exactly where you want them to be. I can't remember the steps but they should be in your manual.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Before I started to build a small collection I wore an AWG101-1A, the forerunner to this watch, every day for five years or so. It has performed flawlessly at work, snorkeling, backpacking, has taken everything I can throw at it, while looking a little less loud than typical Gshocks. Finally the plastic is beginning to show some separation from the metal case at 3 and 9 but otherwise it keeps humming along accurately. I am getting away from aviators because I can no longer read the smaller dials easily (on any watch) but I do use the timer and like the feature on the m100 that gets the dials out of the way. I might have to pick one of these up and retire the old work horse.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

DrGonzo said:


> Before I started to build a small collection I wore an AWG101-1A, the forerunner to this watch, every day for five years or so. It has performed flawlessly at work, snorkeling, backpacking, has taken everything I can throw at it, while looking a little less loud than typical Gshocks. Finally the plastic is beginning to show some separation from the metal case at 3 and 9 but otherwise it keeps humming along accurately. I am getting away from aviators because I can no longer read the smaller dials easily (on any watch) but I do use the timer and like the feature on the m100 that gets the dials out of the way. I might have to pick one of these up and retire the old work horse.


I think the AWG-M100 is a great G shock model.

Lots of bang-for-buck, and I'm not much of a traditional G-shock-er, so I like the modest size, that it's not too large, or chunky. That it's quite subtle and understated. Whilst I've given mine away to my young son, I still feel it's an itch I might scratch again. I'd just go for the positive LCDs, this time - I bought the blue-faced variant with negative LCDs before.

At the moment, my beater watch is a Casio WVA-430, which has been an excellent watch for all sorts of reasons, and although it's likely not as tough as a G, or an AWG-M100, it still seems robust enough. But I could easily see myself getting another AWG-M100 at some point - and I prefer it to the newer model G-shock that uses the same module (don't like the skeleton hands on that one).


----------



## haa21 (May 9, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm new here. I just got my first G-Shock. It is an AWG-M100A-1A. I noticed that in certain parts of the world, this watch can be had with red, orange, blue, and white bands and cases. Does anyone know where I can buy a different colored case/band set? Also, it seems as if I just need to undo a few screws to swap out the band. Is that true for the case, too? Thanks for you help everyone. I love your forum!


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

What you can use at your AWG-M100 are straps from:
AW-590 (bezel fits too)
AW-591 (bezel fits too)
G-7700
G-7710

From the US guys Pacparts is always recommended as source for G spares. 



haa21 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here. I just got my first G-Shock. It is an AWG-M100A-1A. I noticed that in certain parts of the world, this watch can be had with red, orange, blue, and white bands and cases. Does anyone know where I can buy a different colored case/band set? Also, it seems as if I just need to undo a few screws to swap out the band. Is that true for the case, too? Thanks for you help everyone. I love your forum!


----------



## haa21 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks d2mac! Pacparts is awesome. I think I'm going to add orange bands and maybe an orange bezel to my AWG-M100A-1a. I think the blue trim will look great with the orange.



d2mac said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> What you can use at your AWG-M100 are straps from:
> AW-590 (bezel fits too)
> ...


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Many thanks Sedi! From the thread to the review to the pics! I just ordered the stealth model with bracelet. My first G-Shock was the GWA1000 with bracelet, and I thought it was great, until I decided I wanted some numbers on the dial, a la a 369 type analog dial. So I sold it and bought the GW4000D, giving up the crown for a smaller version with numbers. One slight disappointment with the GW4000 was the fact that the cities could not be selected east or west, only east (I'm a OTR trucker in the US). The crown of the GWA1000 could turn either way. And of course neither had a backlight, a nice addition when driving at night. 

I sold the GW4000 not long after I got it, to help finance another mechanical watch. The size of them was also an issue I didn't want to admit. This AWG-M100 is the Submariner of G-Shocks. When you said 40mm, that did it! Backlight too, and I just checked the manual and the cities can be changed eastward or westward. So thanks a lot! I turned down the chance to buy the MTG-1000 today from a member for $450! Just too damn big, and no light!. I think I am going to like this one.


----------



## rotbaer (Feb 22, 2015)

I own one too. The small and nearly unreadable digital displays make the additional functions nearly useless. 
It is a nice watch that I wear when I Need less bulk under my shirtsleeve, but for dayly use - no.


----------



## muphasta (May 10, 2015)

I'll add to the revived thread. My first G-Shock is the AWG-M100. I really don't like digital only, so this is nice that I get the analog time, but with digital features that are very easy to use.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Good timing muphasta. I've been on the road and in a few hours will finally get to pick mine up.


----------



## muphasta (May 10, 2015)

galavanter said:


> Good timing muphasta. I've been on the road and in a few hours will finally get to pick mine up.


so, what do you think of it?


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Size is perfect for me for a G-Shock, after owning, enjoying, and then selling two aviators. Negative display sucks, like everybody else already knew. Just three black holes. The bracelets are just fabulous imo, having had them on all three. Metal or composite, they feel great and are so easy to size due to the spring bar like connectors. For just telling time it's fabulous. It reminds me of the Speedmaster auto I just sold. Bright white hands on a black dial. Quick and easy. It's going back to Amazon. I like the aviator arrows pointing to the day, you can learn to tell what day it is just from that. The date on the GW4000 was easy to read at 4:30, easier than the GWA1000 at 3:00, which was always shadowed by the raised relief around it.









Look what I discovered on Amazon. Same size, and Aviator day pointer and 4:30 date. White indices instead of stealth, nice. No light, but the all analog has appeal for me:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JQ00QY/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AKE45AMGN8SYA










I like mechanical watches too and it's always a tug of war in my head. This will be on my wrist daily in the foreseeable future. The Worldtimer buttons advance the hour hand or make it go back, independent of the minutes and seconds. Great for OTR truckin'.


----------



## rotbaer (Feb 22, 2015)

@galavanter: You are right concerning the "displays". But costwise you compare apples with pears. 
Of course the two watches , the MRG and the "Oris" perform better in some aspects. They are both at least 3-5 times the price of the AWG M100.
(But .. good taste . My first mechancal watch 25 years ago was an "Oris" They build pretty good watches for relativ reasonable prices.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah sure you're right of course I lost my head.  I shipped the AWG-M100 back yesterday, and overnight (that's sometimes all it takes) became obsessed with the G-Shock GW-2500B (positive display) ani-digi. Same size as the AWG-M100. I just ordered one from Amazon. Yes, there are one or two NEW ones still for sale there ($300), and a couple used ones on ebay. The stealth look of the AWG-M100 made me realize I'm tired of the all black G-Shock look. The gun metal inner bezel is suddenly very cool (only on the positive display model).


















And it was the positive display AWG-M100-1A that got me thinking about it. The GW2500B has a much larger digital display, which Sedi kindly pointed out in another thread. I find the date just too small above. I wish they had just a day of the month option, without the month. That would be nice! The size is also a very important consideration for me. I've had a couple of the larger aviators. One of those is going to bring a plane down one day. As a trucker, spending all day inside a machine myself, I'm always banging my watch around, and getting it caught on things.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

I still think the positive display AWG-M100 is an excellent G-Shock. I have the blue faced negative one, which I've recently returned to giving some wrist time to - and whilst the negative displays can be tricky, depending on the ambient light, I'm still very fond of it.

I normally prefer a second hand, but I have to say, I think the seconds in a digital window kinda works for me. I'm not too keen on large watches, anyway, so the AWG-M100 being relatively modestly sized, I find a huge positive. My PRW-5100 seems huge in comparison, and I have to say in terms of wearing, I prefer the AWG-M100. The lume isn't as good, though, and the Pro-Trek's display is much easier to read.

If I lost or broke my AWG-M100, I'd still want another to replace it, rather than a different G-Shock.


----------



## jlp13780 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello everyone
I'm from france.
Do you know if it is possible to change the lcd orientation of the polarized filter?
So the lcd display will be positive instead of negative in the little 3 screen and be more reliable ? 
i saw tutorials about other watches and i wonder if its possible with this one ?

Thanks You
(excuse my poor english !)


----------



## Plasticmonky (Jan 16, 2016)

I got this watch a month ago, and I have to say I'm pretty impressed with it. It has excellent features, and it is classy looking (for a G  ). The only gripe I have with this is it's super soft alarm and the lack of an LCD backlight. But i guess if they gave it an LCD backlight we wouldn't need a G-Steel anymore


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Had a couple of these. While the face is pretty cool and looks cool, I found it very uncomfortable and the build wasn't the best. The bezel surround will come away from the inner bezel and leave a space over time.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

James_ said:


> Had a couple of these. While the face is pretty cool and looks cool, I found it very uncomfortable and the build wasn't the best. The bezel surround will come away from the inner bezel and leave a space over time.


Really?

Had mine nearly 3 years, now - still looks very good. Sure the resin bumpers take the odd mark, because it's a G and I don't baby it, but nothing has deteriorated.

As to comfort, I rarely get along with resin bands and I do find I'm stuck between the strap being too tight, but the watch still a bit proud of my wrist, or on the loose side - but then I like to wear watches more loose than tight.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

Such a great winter watch for me. It fits under sweatshirt and coat sleeves very easily since it is a smaller sized watch. The glance at the time quickly white hands are so fast and easy to see.

Like it so much will pick up a spare sometime in the future.

Really enjoy it for what it is. Yes the small negative displays are hard to see, but rarely do I actually need them. Usually need the time only and it excels at that for me.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Phantasm said:


> Such a great winter watch for me. It fits under sweatshirt and coat sleeves very easily since it is a smaller sized watch. The glance at the time quickly white hands are so fast and easy to see.
> 
> Like it so much will pick up a spare sometime in the future.
> 
> Really enjoy it for what it is. Yes the small negative displays are hard to see, but rarely do I actually need them. Usually need the time only and it excels at that for me.


I have the AWG-M100A, and I agree with all of your comments about the AWG-M100B.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

Feeling classy with the white dial version. Has a classic feel to me. The white dial version came at a premium price from Japan. In this case feel that it was worth the extra money on this special color release. This is model AWG-M100S-7AJF.

The black dial version is still my favorite color, but this is a really great flavor for this watch. The white dial is not quite as quick glance legible as the black dial version. So the black dial is still going to get worn the most.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Phantasm said:


> Feeling classy with the white dial version. Has a classic feel to me. The white dial version came at a premium price from Japan. In this case feel that it was worth the extra money on this special color release. This is model AWG-M100S-7AJF.
> 
> The black dial version is still my favorite color, but this is a really great flavor for this watch. The white dial is not quite as quick glance legible as the black dial version. So the black dial is still going to get worn the most.


Nice, and the LCDs are very readable on this version.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> Nice, and the LCDs are very readable on this version.


Very readable and clear for sure. This does make seeing the time a little slower since they aren't just black holes on the dial.

Happy to have picked this one up. Will wear this one when wanting to look a little more normal and less military.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

Phantasm said:


> Feeling classy with the white dial version. Has a classic feel to me. The white dial version came at a premium price from Japan. In this case feel that it was worth the extra money on this special color release. This is model AWG-M100S-7AJF.
> 
> The black dial version is still my favorite color, but this is a really great flavor for this watch. The white dial is not quite as quick glance legible as the black dial version. So the black dial is still going to get worn the most.


I like that white version a lot! I bought one of the all black negative display models from the bay and flipped it pretty quickly because I couldn't stand trying to read the information in the little black holes.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

HoosierTrooper said:


> I like that white version a lot! I bought one of the all black negative display models from the bay and flipped it pretty quickly because I couldn't stand trying to read the information in the little black holes.


This release sounds perfect for you HoosierTrooper. The lcds are very clean and pop nicely. Would love to see a version with black dial, all white hands, and positive display windows.

Personally view the black dial version as time only, but this one makes it like a standard multi-mode G. On the black dial version - pretty much ignore all the features, it is like a classic watch with no features.

It is too bad that it costs almost, but not quite double the price. Mine was $180 plus $13 shipping on Amazon, that was the upgraded EMS shipping though.

Another interesting fact is that this one uses lume on the hand tips and on the hour markers. The black dial version only has the hand tips lumed, not the hour markers. This surprised me. Loving this one!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Phantasm said:


> This release sounds perfect for you HoosierTrooper. The lcds are very clean and pop nicely. Would love to see a version with black dial, all white hands, and positive display windows.
> 
> Personally view the black dial version as time only, but this one makes it like a standard multi-mode G. On the black dial version - pretty much ignore all the features, it is like a classic watch with no features.
> 
> ...


My AGW-M100A (black dial, blue bezel) has lumed hour markers as well, although the lume is not very strong and it fades rapidly.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> My AGW-M100A (black dial, blue bezel) has lumed hour markers as well, although the lume is not very strong and it fades rapidly.


Thanks for the info on the M100A. Good to know it has lumed hour markers too. Not a lot of lume pics of these watches.

It surprised me to see the hour markers glow on the white dial version, really wasn't expecting it since my blacked out version didn't have them.

Pic of the white dial versions backlight. It really lights up the dial quite nicely. Love the amber/yellow backlights on these AWGs.


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

Definitely a cool watch, but $180 is _way_ more than I would spend!


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

HoosierTrooper said:


> Definitely a cool watch, but $180 is _way_ more than I would spend!


Totally understandable. It is a limited release color so lower numbers produced for a limited time. Had $100 Amazon gift card so that made it more reasonable to me to purchase.

It is at full retail price, while the older more common AWGs are below retail. That's the real problem with the price. We are used to getting Gs below retail and this one probably isn't going to budge from that price ever unfortunately.

Retail on a standard plain jane (non-carbon fiber band) Rangeman is $300, but no one would pay that for such a common model. Most pay $200.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I have joined the club. This is a special Rescue Orange release. I really liked this watch very much as it's not big like my other G-Shocks. Mine has 3 yellow stars on the 20-25min mark.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

yvliew said:


> I have joined the club. This is a special Rescue Orange release. I really liked this watch very much as it's not big like my other G-Shocks. Mine has 3 yellow stars on the 20-25min mark.


Very cool watch! Nice detail on the stars. Great bright orange color too. Congratulations on your new watch!


----------



## Vntgmrsmn (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Hi,

I've a question about this cool G-Shock AWG-M100A-3AER. Can anyone tell me what these marks are? (please see image)








Thank you in advance. I really hope someone can figure it out.


----------



## jer_ (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



Vntgmrsmn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've a question about this cool G-Shock AWG-M100A-3AER. Can anyone tell me what these marks are? (please see image)
> View attachment 7357114
> ...


I would suspect a small speck of dustOr possibly digital camera phenomenon. The first thing that jumps out at me is that dead battery To be honest. The charge indicator is showing as well as no battery level indication and both hands are pointing at 12.

Edit: Looking at my own awgm100b, just before the 38th minute line i have a crack in the textured looking top layer of the dial. Same place yours has the little line. Mine goes in towards the inner circle of the honeycomb pattern. Im looking for my camera to take a macro shot...


----------



## Vntgmrsmn (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Thanks for your reply. The line is still there, even if the watch is charged. It is hard to take a good shot of this line/crack. I don't know if this has a function, but I was curious if someone knows.


----------



## Vntgmrsmn (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

We've opened the watch and unfortunately we think it is a crack in the dial. Isn't?
View attachment 7367626


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

May be just something from the manufacturing process. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



Vntgmrsmn said:


> We've opened the watch and unfortunately we think it is a crack in the dial. Isn't?
> View attachment 7367626


Nice colors on your AWG. The metal ring looks like it's made of gold. Very beautiful piece. Might have to get one myself, even though not big into gold metal, this just looks so nice on the AWG.

Like WGM said - probably something from the manufacturing process, tiny scratch or bit of paint from markers application, etc.

Hope you aren't too OCD. If you are you will always see it and it will be hard to not see.


----------



## Vntgmrsmn (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Thank you. It is an armygreen/gold model, called AWG-M100A-3AER, still available in the Netherlands. 
We will send it to Casio and let them have a look inside.


----------



## pugman (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I have this model 3 years now. It's my first and only g-shock and i bought it to wear it at work. I am in to analog type and it has all the features that i need. It's on my wrist 5 days a week and it rests the weekends for my other watches to take their turn. I was looking for a long time for a g-shock that doesn't look huge on my small wrist.


screen shot windows 7


hosting image


hosting image


how to take a screen shot


upload gambar


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Maybe will be interested for someone.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



Gedmis said:


> Maybe will be interested for someone.


I like that version, with white hands and positive LCDs.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*



GaryK30 said:


> I like that version, with white hands and positive LCDs.


Yes it looks very good to me also. Another great AWG choice. As you said, nice hands and lcds.


----------



## El_Morbach (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Here's a few photos of my AWGM100GW-7A, my very first G Shock which I just received off ebay today. 

I love the style of that watch with the black band and white bezel, and it's a good fit for my tiny wrist, feels super light and comfy so far, love it!

The only thing is the LCD dial on the right which is not entirely black on the right corner... It is actually more noticeable on the photos but I'm hoping it's not something that could get any worse or spread across the entire dial?
The seller on ebay has a 30 day return policy but I'm not sure if I really want to return it... It took long enough to get here with the sluggishness of Australia Post.


----------



## El_Morbach (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi. 

Sorry for the necropost but haven't got to grips with this forum, on mobile, yet.

I recently bought this model and it was 'dead' out the box.
I understand these can take a while to charge but I've had it on the windowsill for a week now and nothing but the 'CHG'.

Won't it start up until fully charged, which seems strange, or have I received a faulty unit?

Don't want to return the watch as I picked it up on a great deal and it would be refund only.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

CollectorCol said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sorry for the necropost but haven't got to grips with this forum, on mobile, yet.
> 
> ...


It doesn't need to fully charge to start running. It can take 31 hours in direct sunlight to fully charge (only 3 hours to reach level 2) from fully discharged, but it seems like it should have at least started running after a week on a (presumably sunny) window sill. You might try putting it in direct sunlight for a day or two to see if it will at least come to life.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

Not particularly sunny this time of year, U.K, but there's been a couple of bright days.
Didn't understand why it wasn't starting up at all but I'll give it a couple more days.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

CollectorCol said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sorry for the necropost but haven't got to grips with this forum, on mobile, yet.
> 
> ...


There's cases where a rechargeable battery cell that been stored in the dark for far too long might lost it's ability to hold charge. Hopefully that's not what happened to you.

i type butter on my phone.. sometimes.. most of the times.. probably..


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

domoon said:


> There's cases where a rechargeable battery cell that been stored in the dark for far too long might lost it's ability to hold charge. Hopefully that's not what happened to you.
> 
> i type butter on my phone.. sometimes.. most of the times.. probably..


Would it be completely dead then and not even flash the 'CHG'?


----------



## pl_gristle (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

This model uses the "eyes" well IMHO


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

Four weeks and nothing. It's being returned 

Will probably buy another for work use but I did pickup a GS1100


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: under the radar - AWG-M100*

I was getting tired of the standard strap on my AWG so I picked up a combination bracelet. It's really nice and comfortable. I'm glad I gave it a shot. Super difficult to install, but it was worth it. It's funny that the watch itself is cheaper than the bracelet.

Here's some pics -


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great review!


----------



## caerphoto (Aug 17, 2012)

Apologies for digging up a fairly old thread but I haven't seen pics of the one I just got recently, the AWG-M100SB-2AER. I got it as a more sensibly-sized alternative to my GA-100, and it looks great on my wrist.



















Feels kinda similar in size to my Seiko Orange Monster, although obviously much much lighter (and the lume is nowhere near as good). It's a nice feeling, having a watch that will pretty much last forever with no effort on my part.


----------



## nicolaslm (Jul 15, 2017)

As the previous poster, I bought a AWG-M100SB-2AER a few months ago. Now it's the time to give some feedback about it.

First of all about the size of the watch. Until you see the model in a shop you cannot fully appreciate its size, it is way smaller than any other G-Shock with analog display. I have very small wrists and I believe this is the only analog G-Shock I can wear without looking weird.

In my opinion the combination of black strap, black metal bezel and dark blue display is the perfect one. It looks stunning and stealthy at the same time. The digital displays are positive, so quite easy to read.

It synchronizes itself with the atomic clock broadcasting from Germany (DCF77) every night 900 km away, as long as I put it face on the table. If rests in another position, like on the side, it doesn't synchronize. This is not a problem once you know the trick.

Thanks to the synchronization it keeps track of Daylight Saving Time for the cities of my timezone, but I have to manually adjust the DST for other cities in the world, otherwise they are often off by one hour.

As mentioned in other reviews, the LED light is made to illuminate the hands, not the digital displays. The digital displays are almost impossible to read at night without an external source of light.

The only real downsides I've found after a few months of daily usage:
- The stopwatch limited to 1 hour. When I find myself needing to count time, I often need to count more than an hour. In my opinion they could have made a better usage of the three displays to lift this limitation.
- The alarm sound is quite weak and only lasts for 10 seconds. I wouldn't count on it to wake me up to catch a plane in the morning for instance.

As you may have figured, I am completely satisfied with my choice.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

nicolaslm said:


> As the previous poster, I bought a AWG-M100SB-2AER a few months ago. Now it's the time to give some feedback about it.
> 
> First of all about the size of the watch. Until you see the model in a shop you cannot fully appreciate its size, it is way smaller than any other G-Shock with analog display. I have very small wrists and I believe this is the only analog G-Shock I can wear without looking weird.
> 
> ...


Sorry to revive a zombie thread everyone.

I've been considering getting the AWG-M100SB but I'm a bit unsure of the size. I have a G300 that I wore for many years but nowadays it feels too small even on my smallish 6.5" wrist with about a 52mm width. Can anyone with an approximately 6.5" wrist comment on how this watch fits and looks on your wrist? I'm just worried that this watch is going to feel too small.


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

It wears exactly as the G-300 (and even can use the same strap). 

So if you are looking for a somewhat larger ana-digi you may check the GA-100 series.



kevio said:


> Sorry to revive a zombie thread everyone.
> 
> I've been considering getting the AWG-M100SB but I'm a bit unsure of the size. I have a G300 that I wore for many years but nowadays it feels too small even on my smallish 6.5" wrist with about a 52mm width. Can anyone with an approximately 6.5" wrist comment on how this watch fits and looks on your wrist? I'm just worried that this watch is going to feel too small.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

d2mac said:


> It wears exactly as the G-300 (and even can use the same strap).
> 
> So if you are looking for a somewhat larger ana-digi you may check the GA-100 series.


Thanks d2mac! Based on your comments, I'll probably avoid this watch then if it's exactly the same size as the G300. It's amazing how the G300 fit fine for the longest time until I started wearing other larger G-Shocks. What's even stranger is that I don't find squares to be too small even though they're smaller than this watch. Go figure.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

kevio said:


> Thanks d2mac! Based on your comments, I'll probably avoid this watch then if it's exactly the same size as the G300. It's amazing how the G300 fit fine for the longest time until I started wearing other larger G-Shocks. What's even stranger is that I don't find squares to be too small even though they're smaller than this watch. Go figure.


Yes, the AWG-M100 is quite small, about the same as the G-7700 or GW-M850 or G-9000. Half of my Gs are in the smaller size range and half are in the larger size range, but I like wearing all of them.


----------

